# What does bait running reel mean?



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

I was reading a older post and they were talking about, circle hooks

and they kept saying. bait running reels or if its bait running, or non bait running. 

im like wtf is bait running?

and wtf is the difference.


----------



## wvbud22 (Jun 9, 2011)

The best way i can explain it is you have 2 seperate drag systems. A main drag and a fine (baitrunner) drag. When the baitrunner drag is engaged it can be adjusted down so that line will come off your reel very easily so that a fish can run with the bait without taking your gear with it. 
The ones i have used will disengage when you turn the handle. 

Hope that makes sense. 
I have limited experience with them.


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

im not sure.... if it makes sense yet...


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

Some have to run, typically with soft mouths and with fish that will drop it.

Think Salmon/Steelehead fishing, you will not horse them and land it.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Bait running means "Free Spooling". When the bait running or bait feeding (means the same thing) feature is set, it allows the spool to spin freely, hence when the fish "runs" with your bait, the spool will spin allowing line to be let out. When you crank the handle, it will lock automatically. With the circle hooks, 9 out of 10 times, you will jaw hook the fish. It's kind of a "Set it and forget it" kinda deal.


----------



## BerserkCaster (Oct 15, 2009)

This is one of the bait running/ bait feeding reel that I have been hook on.
http://www.amazon.com/Okuma-ABF-30-...&qid=1354838209&sr=8-1&keywords=okuma+avenger

Basically, the bait running reel is for lazy fisherman like me. I tends to cast, set my bait running, wait for a bite, then reel them in. Most spinning reel has only one drag system(primary). The bait runner/bait feeder has two drag systems. The primary and secondary drag system. With a flip of a switch, you turn on the bait feeder (secondary) drag system. What the bait feeder system does is it set your reel loose, so you don't have to mess around with your primary drag system. The fish can take the bait and run with it freely. You will know there is a fish on the other end when the reel start to scream with the constant ticking noise. By reeling, it turn off the secondary drag system and the primary drag system is on. Bait feeder/ bait runner is a great feature if you are a fisherman like me that doesn't pay great attention to their pole or using multiple poles. I almost lost my fishing pole a few times because of big shark and sting ray off the surf. With this feature, you don't have to worry about getting your pole dragged into the water when you are not watching. I am loving it. I owned five of these reels now.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Lol...that's not being lazy at all. The ONLY time I don't use a baitrunner is surf fishin or using a baitcatsers. Piers, boats and jetties, baitrunners all the way.


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

damn bait running reels sound amazing. Sounds like it would be a great thing to use against sensitive fish. And i would never have to worry about drag ever again. I don't have to tighten or loosen anything... 

ruddedogg how come u don't use bait runners surf fishing???

yup... im up at 5:18 am, on a fishing forum.... just got off work Lol. im at the point where your kinda just kinda awake. and u don't feel anything. . .


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

The bait running, bait feeding, live lining...it's all the same, is useless in the surf. The action of the waves going in and out will spool your reel eventually. I have attempted to use a Shimano 6500 in the surf. You have to adjust the drag so that the free spool is almost non existent which defeats the true purpose of the reel.


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

RuddeDogg said:


> The bait running, bait feeding, live lining...it's all the same, *is useless in the surf*. The action of the waves going in and out will spool your reel eventually. I have attempted to use a Shimano 6500 in the surf. You have to adjust the drag so that the free spool is almost non existent which defeats the true purpose of the reel.


Agreed with the exception of a FLAT ocean, then one makes do with one has to meet the needs of the fish... Bait, drag, rig, etc.

Your either doing something right and "Catching" or your mixing things up "Fishing" until your "Catching" and repeating 

JMO


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

Baitrunners are the greatest reels...ever.


----------



## oden (Jan 23, 2012)

RuddeDogg said:


> The bait running, bait feeding, live lining...it's all the same, is useless in the surf. The action of the waves going in and out will spool your reel eventually. I have attempted to use a Shimano 6500 in the surf. You have to adjust the drag so that the free spool is almost non existent which defeats the true purpose of the reel.


Sorry but I totally disagree. I love using baitrunners in the surf. Do you have to make minor adjustments every once and a while? Yes. I usually set up my Shimano 12000D with a fish finder. Cast, tighten till it is pulling on the waves then switch to the baitrunner and tighten till it doesn't move the spool. Works great! Then you just wait for something to go running with it. I don't know why everyone wouldn't want to do this.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Very simple, I don't do it cause it doesn't work. It may work for you, but it doesn't for me.


----------



## SharkyMalarKey (Dec 4, 2012)

thanks for the explanation. I was wondering what that meant myself. But I did note that this feature seemed to be prominent on the little little reels which most baitcasters are....with them being so little...wouldn't this introduce yet another set of gears inside these already micro reels? sounds like breakage to me. or repair nightmare.

I "baitrun" by using a loose drag so my rods dont go over the pier.....loose enuff but still lets me reel in...then as I reel in I tighten it slightly if I feel slippage. Same effect minus the micro gears.


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

SharkyMalarKey said:


> thanks for the explanation. I was wondering what that meant myself. But I did note that this feature seemed to be prominent on the little little reels which most baitcasters are....with them being so little...wouldn't this introduce yet another set of gears inside these already micro reels? sounds like breakage to me. or repair nightmare.
> 
> I "baitrun" by using a loose drag so my rods dont go over the pier.....loose enuff but still lets me reel in...then as I reel in I tighten it slightly if I feel slippage. Same effect minus the micro gears.


I am all but certain that this topic is referring to spinning reels. What a baitrunner does is it adds a secondary drag that allows you to maintain a constant setting on the primary drag. I can only speak for Penn's version, the LiveLiner, which is a relatively simple system with a minimal amount of additional parts, none of which are micro gears. I have not owned a Shimano Baitrunner, taken one apart or even studied the schematics on one, but have never heard of a single problem associated with the bait drag on those reels. I can only assume that they kept it fairly simple as well.


----------



## oden (Jan 23, 2012)

plotalot said:


> I am all but certain that this topic is referring to spinning reels. What a baitrunner does is it adds a secondary drag that allows you to maintain a constant setting on the primary drag. I can only speak for Penn's version, the LiveLiner, which is a relatively simple system with a minimal amount of additional parts, none of which are micro gears. I have not owned a Shimano Baitrunner, taken one apart or even studied the schematics on one, but have never heard of a single problem associated with the bait drag on those reels. I can only assume that they kept it fairly simple as well.


You are right when you say this refers to spinning reels but bait clickers aren't that different. Yes they don't have adjustable drag but they fill pretty much the same need. Just can't get as light a feel with bait clickers because they only have their set tension.


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

The bait clickers on conventional reels may not be adjustable but they are even more simplistic than baitrunners on spinners.


----------

